# 921 & 2nd TV



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

Can I connect a 921 to a second NON hdtv/standard def?

If so, will I see the HD channels in the guide, but just can't use them?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Answers - Probably, but I wouldn't count on being able to watch one TV in High Def and the other in Standard at the same time.

And you should be able to watch the HD channels on the 2nd TV - the 921 should down-convert them to NTSC, but again, only HD or NTSC (not both at once).


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

Based on pure speculation thus far, the answer is probably "Yes" you can. HD output and SD output will be available simultaneously on the component/DVI outputs (HD) and on the S-Video (SD) outputs. This was a major complaint with the Model 6000 which is supposed to have been fixed. And yes, you should be able to watch the HD program down-converted to SD on your second (non-HD) set.


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

how soon for this unit to be out and will there a fee per month


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

davhol said:


> Based on pure speculation thus far, the answer is probably "Yes" you can. HD output and SD output will be available simultaneously on the component/DVI outputs (HD) and on the S-Video (SD) outputs. This was a major complaint with the Model 6000 which is supposed to have been fixed. And yes, you should be able to watch the HD program down-converted to SD on your second (non-HD) set.


I haven't heard that both the component/DVI outputs (HD) and on the S-Video (SD) outputs will be simultaneously active on the 921. I've heard that you can switch between the two, but you can't watch both at the same time. Although, it's been stated that both will be active simultaneously on the 811, which uses a newer chipset than the 921. This I heard on one of the technical chats and here on this site. Where did you get the information that states you can view both at the same time?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

hildred said:


> how soon for this unit to be out and will there a fee per month


That, my friend, is the $100 question!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I think what Jim is asking is there a "TV out" on the 921, so he can split the signal and run it to another room.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

hildred said:


> how soon for this unit to be out and will there a fee per month


 Welcome to the site hildred. The unit might be out 12/8 in very limited supplies. Expect more inventory Jan-Feb '04. MSRP is $999, but there may be some special offers. Monthly fee, is from $4.99/month or $0.00 depending on your level of programming. Tune into the "Charlie Chat" on channel 101, Monday 12/8 10:00 p.m. (I'd check at 9:00 p.m. to be safe that's the normal time for the chats). Or check back on this site 12/9, they'll be plenty of information here by then.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't see a TV out on it?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey, I would love to be proved wrong on the "HD OR NTSC output, not both at the same time" thing, I just haven't heard one way or the other and speculating based on what the 6000 does...


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

DVDDAD said:


> I haven't heard that both the component/DVI outputs (HD) and on the S-Video (SD) outputs will be simultaneously active on the 921. I've heard that you can switch between the two, but you can't watch both at the same time. Although, it's been stated that both will be active simultaneously on the 811, which uses a newer chipset than the 921. This I heard on one of the technical chats and here on this site. Where did you get the information that states you can view both at the same time?


My memory may or may not be serving me correctly.  I seem to recall hearing Dave Kummer answer this question specifically for the 921 on a Tech Forum. Maybe he was refering to the 811. It is in my mind that he was refering to the 921. For me, personally, I don't have any burning need to have both outputs active simultaneously as I have a 501 for SD/recording, but for those with more than 1 television receiver and only a 921, this might be an important question. One could do a search of this forum, the "other" forum and avsforum and possibly get some "substianted" speculation. If I get a round tuit, I might just do that!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> I don't see a TV out on it?


What do you mean by TV out?

It seems to have a modulated output....

http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/product_brochures/dish_player-dvr_921.pdf


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I seem to remember a tech chat where they said that they couldn't keep ALL of the outputs active on the 921 at the same time for some reason.

You can still do it, you just have to turn one set off and another on.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Appears you can't come out of a 921 and run it to another TV in another room.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

John Corn said:


> Appears you can't come out of a 921 and run it to another TV in another room.


John,

You CAN do it, but you can only watch one TV at a time. You can either be watching the S-Video output on a regular TV or the DVI or HD component output on an HDTV, but not at the same time. It's similar to the way the 6000 works now. A matter of fact if you look at the brochure, it has the same HD/SD button as the 6000 does. I hope that clears things up.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Adam, won't work for me. I would like the 921 to feed another TV thats upstairs, looks like I'll have to get another receiver.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

John,

The 811 has a newer chipset and both outputs can be active at the same time; it just doesn't have DVR capability. I have a home distribution system that I currently use to send my 508's signal to other TV's in the house. When I'm watching something on my 6000, I'd love to do the same thing. My 921 (when I get one) will be replacing my 6000 & 508 and I really would have liked the 921 to be able to output both simultaneously. But, since it's not likely the HD Tivo will have that capability, there aren't any other options out there for us. What receiver do you see yourself getting instead of the 921?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Right now I have a 721 which I feed to rooms with, my family room and my bedroom upstairs.

I'm getting a 921 for the family room, look like I'll buy a receiver for my upstairs bedroom.

Right now I have a 721, 501, 6000u it's on ebay, 811 coming, and a 921 on preorder.

After I get the 921, I might just use the 811 for my upstairs bedroom.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Your HD-TV may well have a "Mon Out" or a "TV Out" on the jack pack . If it does, I know you can pick up S-video or composite out there from an NTSC input. I don't know about a component or DVI input being down-rezzed to S or composite out. Haven't had HD (yet) to try it.

Good luck.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

You can do it with the HDTV Direct Tivo and it is $200 LESS. Due out in March-April if you can wait.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

I speculate we'll see some discounts on the 921 anyway if you sub to 2 years to AT100 and HD Pack. Perhaps $200 or $300 off if you do that. (NOTE: Speculation)


----------

